# Joy Stick for Android and other capacitive touchscreen.devices $8.99



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

WoW! I was not expecting this for a Touchpad. Here is the link
http://www.thinkgeek...L=&CJID=3090776














Please give your feedback if you already have in use.

Enjoy!


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pay for a sixaxis and use touch profiles on sixaxis controller.

Much better.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Pay for a sixaxis and use touch profiles on sixaxis controller.
> 
> Much better.


What a Genius comparison!
Joy Stick (Physical) *VS* Sixaxis (Apk.)

Nice try for thread crapping!


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I would agree that if you own a PS3 controller to buy the sixaxis app. I absolutely love playing games w/ my ps3 controller on my touchpad.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> I would agree that if you own a PS3 controller to buy the sixaxis app. I absolutely love playing games w/ my ps3 controller on my touchpad.


Thank you, at least someone gets it.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

come on guys...let's all play nice.


----------

